# working as a lorry driver



## kevin and tracy (Oct 4, 2010)

can anyone help me with working as a lorry driver in north cyprus. were from england have eu licence. what do we need to work as driver over there. lgv and hgv please give info on both please.


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

kevin and tracy said:


> can anyone help me with working as a lorry driver in north cyprus. were from england have eu licence. what do we need to work as driver over there. lgv and hgv please give info on both please.


Hi mate. Im a lorry drivere here on cyprus, i had lot of problems with police, they dont accepted my original europian license, therefore I have changed it for cyprus original lorry driver and its ok. Also my english friend he did same. We have no more probelms with ASTYNOMIA KYPRU /Cyprus Police/


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Kevin and Tracy 
Most members here are in Southern Cyprus and what happens here is probably a lot different to the North.
We do not have many members from Northern Cyprus which is the Turkish occupied area but maybe someone from the North who can answer your questions will read this thread.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kevin and tracy (Oct 4, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Welcome to the forum Kevin and Tracy
> Most members here are in Southern Cyprus and what happens here is probably a lot different to the North.
> We do not have many members from Northern Cyprus which is the Turkish occupied area but maybe someone from the North who can answer your questions will read this thread.
> 
> ...


sorry veronica. i am new too this. i did mean both north and south. but insted put my foot in my mouth! i guess you would drive on both north and south if doing hgv? or maybe only south, i dont know? we stay in coral bay area when over cyprus. we have put off moving over due to job, money, and school for our 6 year old boy. hope to make the move over soon, keep playing lotto, and euro millions!!!


----------



## kevin and tracy (Oct 4, 2010)

madoxx said:


> Hi mate. Im a lorry drivere here on cyprus, i had lot of problems with police, they dont accepted my original europian license, therefore I have changed it for cyprus original lorry driver and its ok. Also my english friend he did same. We have no more probelms with ASTYNOMIA KYPRU /Cyprus Police/


thankyou madoxx. I did mean both north and south with HGV do you cross over or only work on north or south side. sorry for delayed reply. kev .


----------

